# Perdida de rendimiento increible en beryl

## Cyberstudio

Hola muchachos

Estoy usando beryl 1.2 en mi laptop con una radeon mobility 9000 de 32mb y 2gb de ram con un procesador pentium-m a 1.6 y el driver de video open source sobre AIGLX. Beryl me funciona sorprendentemente bien, todo rapido, todo perfecto. Incluso el efecto del fuego en los menus es muy rapido.

Pero el problema se da si abro una ventana tipo nautilus. El rendimiento cae como 40%. Si aparte pongo la ventana maximizada entonces pierdo aun mas rendimiento. diria que un 50%, El peor caso se da con firefox, con el cual diria que pierdo un 70% de rendimiento sin importar que la ventana este maximizada o normal. Si esta minimizada no hay perdida de rendimiento. En todos los casos, beryl funciona tan lento que simplemente no es usable, aun cuando no presenta ningun desperfecto grafico. Esto no ocurre con todas las ventanas. gedit por ejemplo funciona buen. Algo raro es que beryl funciona exelentemente bien aun cuando este compilando 2 programas a la vez y el procesador este al 100%. Los problemas salen con ventanas maximizadas.

La consola funciona bien sin perdidas de rendimiento siempre y cuando la ventana no este maximizada.

Aca les pongo mi xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option     "backingstore" "true"

   Option     "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option     "SubPixelOrder" "none"

   Option     "AccelMethod" "XAA"

   Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option     "AGPMode" "4"

   Option    "AGPSize" "32"

   Option     "ColorTiling"   "on"

   Option     "DynamicClocks" "on"

   Option     "mtrr" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

  Option  "StandbyTime"  "10"  # Apaga la pantalla luego de minutos (DPMS)

  Option  "SuspendTime"  "20"  # Suspensión total luego de 20 minutos

  Option  "OffTime"  "30"  # Apagado completo pasado una media hora

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

    Group 0

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

 Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Algun tip? Cualquier cosa?

Gracias...

----------

## artic

Yo uso beryl con kde y va muy rapido, tengo una nvidia 6200 en mi laptop.No tengo perdidas de rendimiento ninguna,y tb uso beryl 0.1.2.

Bajo gnome nunca lo he probado .

----------

## Cyberstudio

Valla, ok, entonces segun lo que dices, debe ser algo ligado a gnome (lo dudo) o al driver de mi tarjeta de video (mucho mas probable) o quizas la ram de video se queda corta?   :Shocked:  Tambien puede ser posible que yo tenga algun setting incorrecto en el archivo xorg.conf o que me falte alguno.

Existe alguna forma de saber si es que la ram de video se queda corta? Alguien aca corre beryl con una placa de 32mb??

----------

## artic

Me da la impresion que debe ser cosa del driver ,pero no deja de ser una impresion.Los nuevos drivers de nvidia van de lujo con beryl.

Salu2

----------

## ekz

O puede ser la config de beryl?

 *artic wrote:*   

> Me da la impresion que debe ser cosa del driver ,pero no deja de ser una impresion.Los nuevos drivers de nvidia van de lujo con beryl.
> 
> Salu2

 

Cuales? los 9629 o los beta 9742? (es que no he probado los beta)

SAludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Probaste usar Compiz?? Yo con beryl tuve malas experiencias-.

----------

## Cyberstudio

No, nunca use compiz porque veo como que beryl tiene mas opciones, avanza mas rapido y todo eso.

Es idea mia o es asi?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Todo bien con eso, pero beryl nunca me funciono bien y me comio todos los recursos..

----------

## Joaquin24

 *Quote:*   

> Cuales? los 9629 o los beta 9742? (es que no he probado los beta) 

 

el beta 9629 andan en mi placa gforce mx4OO con AIGLX (no puedo confirmar si en una MX2OO o anterior anda también.)

y se nota mucho la diferencia de acelaración comparado con el GLX

el 9742 no anduvo ni con glx ni con AIGLX me tiró un error el Display Manager diciendo en inglés que esa versión  no anda con las geforce MX400 MX440 ..

S4LÜD0S

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tiene ATI. Si no le aconsejaria utilice la grafica de Nvidia que es la que menos me consumio de todas las que probe.

----------

## Joaquin24

según la wiki traduzco literalmente .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  Radeon Mobility M6 LY (IBM ThinkPad X32 and X31, Sony Vaio Z1, HP Omnibook 6100) -> screenshots [1], [2], [3], [4], [5]
> 
> # Radeon Mobility M9+
> ...

 

Problemas con placas ATI

no es que quiera desanimarte.......

S4Lu2

----------

## Cyberstudio

Gracias joaquin. Estaba buscando ese link hace unos dias para comparar algunas cosas.

Gracias a dios yo no tengo ninguno de los problemas mencionados. El unico problema que tengo es que con ventanas maximizadas las cosas son inusables. Pero si no maximizo ninguna ventana, todo va relativamente bien.

Espero que sea solo algo de drivers que se repare con el tiempo :S

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  Section "DRI"
> ...

 

Me han llamado la atención muchas cosas en tu xorg.conf, pero básicamente ésta. Comprueba que estás en el grupo video con el comando groups

Posteriormente modifica tu xorg.conf y déjalo así:

```

Section "DRI"

    Group "video"

    Mode 0660

EndSection

```

Con Group 0 únicamente disfrutará de la renderización directa el superusuario (root). Con Group "video" todos aquellos usuarios que estén en ese mismo grupo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Podras tirar el comando "top" para ver que comandos corren, copialo si podes.

----------

## Joaquin24

 *Quote:*   

> Cyberstudio escribió:
> 
> Código:
> 
>  Section "DRI"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me han llamado la atención muchas cosas en tu xorg.conf, pero básicamente ésta. Comprueba que estás en el grupo video con el comando groups
> 
> Posteriormente modifica tu xorg.conf y déjalo así:
> ...

 

0666 = force users mode

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

(no creo que tenga que terminar en 0 )

S4luDoS

----------

## diegomichel

Bajate los ultimos drivers del proyecto dri.

busca en google.

solo tienes que bajar el paquete common y el i915 que tengan la fecha mas actual. descomprimirlos y ejecutar el instal.sh primero en common y despues en i915...si falla el common no te detengas sigue con i915 xD...

luego reinicia.

a mi me funciono...

----------

## Row

En primer lugar te recomiendo compruebes el tema de los drivers como te comentan por ahí, en ese sentido poco más puedo decir dado que uso Nvidia.

En segundo lugar, decir que aunque te lo aconsejen, no pruebes Compiz. Yo he utilizado ambos (Compiz y Beryl) y puedo asegurarte que el desarrollo de Compiz está bastante parado, y que su estabilidad deja bastante que desear. Beryl tiene un diseño más eficiente, y las últimas versiones son muy estables y probadas, Compiz a estas alturas debería estar mucho más avanzado y estable de lo que realmente está.

Y para terminar, decirte que en la configuración de Beryl, en la sección "Opciones generales" hay diversos parámetros que debes tener en cuenta:

"No redirigir las ventanas en modo pantalla completa", ésta debería estar activada si deseas un rendimiento óptimo de programas a pantalla completa (como Google Earth, o juegos en 3d).

"Sincronizar con VBlank", deberías tenerlo desactivado, activarlo hace que Beryl parezca más lento (aunque realmente en muchas ocasiones no es así).

"Frecuencia de recarga", es un valor numérico que para un rendimiento adecuado debería coincidir con la frecuencia de refresco de tu monitor para la resolución actual.

Espero que alguno de estos te pueda ayudar. Un saludo.

----------

